# Is it just my wife?



## S10ssguy (Jul 22, 2011)

So I bought us a 14' lonestar, then found a trailer. Both need fixing. Now that I am ready to get these projects going, she wants to nag about me trying to fix the boat. Is anyone elses spouse known to do the same? Super frustrating


----------



## Dragonman (Jul 22, 2011)

My wife dont mind the fixing it the money spending that gets her lol. Wish you well man hope it all works out.


----------



## S10ssguy (Jul 23, 2011)

Eh, all is well. I'm just ready to get this bad boy on the water so we can kiss off bank fishing. Lol


----------



## Wallijig (Jul 23, 2011)

My wife does not have a clue what I spend. She asks once in awhile, then says "Never mind I do not want to know it would just make me mad." As long as I bring enough home to pay the bills & she can get what she wants she does not care.   
Every time I get paid I deposit some into a fishing/hunting fund & rest into family account.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 23, 2011)

I refuse to take my gf out on dates majority of the time. Waste of money at restaurants.


I just got my 5th Quantum Smoke in the mail today... pushing a grand this summer in new reels alone. God knows what the total is with boating stuff, rods, and tackle.

Glad I took this summer off from tournament fishing, or I'd really be in trouble.


----------



## azekologi (Jul 23, 2011)

I think the quotes/advice in my signature below just about sums it up. :roll:


----------



## nomowork (Jul 23, 2011)

dyeguy1212 said:


> I refuse to take my gf out on dates majority of the time. Waste of money at restaurants.



Ha, my GF takes me out to dinner and loves to go out boating/fishing too! When we first met, she asked me if I would be offended because her income was more than mine. I honestly said, no.


----------



## S10ssguy (Jul 23, 2011)

nomowork said:


> dyeguy1212 said:
> 
> 
> > I refuse to take my gf out on dates majority of the time. Waste of money at restaurants.
> ...


Thats when I would have said "sign me up!" lol


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol mine knows I hate being inside so she don't mind a bit. You gotta be carefull not to tell them the full amount you spend
[-X [-X


----------



## S10ssguy (Jul 23, 2011)

She gets upset cause on my down time I have from work, I'm usually looking for stuff for the boat on craigslist or something. She doesn't really care about the $$. Lol


----------



## swcr (Jul 23, 2011)

My wife wasn't too happy about this spring when I was working on it but now that it's done and she's been out crabbing a few times she's changed her mind and decided it was money well spent.


----------



## redbug (Jul 23, 2011)

well my wife was upset when i bought my first boat because i only got the 19 ft triton instead of the 21ft i have now 
I break a rod she tells me to replace it i find a new hot bait she tells me to buy 10 of them..
I have no idea what you guys are talkin about


----------



## TNtroller (Jul 23, 2011)

:lol:


redbug said:


> well my wife was upset when i bought my first boat because i only got the 19 ft triton instead of the 21ft i have now
> I break a rod she tells me to replace it i find a new hot bait she tells me to buy 10 of them..
> I have no idea what you guys are talkin about



I have to question whether you're really married or not :lol:


----------



## Hanr3 (Jul 24, 2011)

Getting money out of my wife for fishing is like squezzing a dried up tomato. Everytime she gets something, like her nails done, I get something of equal value, like lures. 

A month ago I bought her a nused car (2010 HHR), told her Im getting a boat this fall winter. She doesn't think I am, but I am. I only need to remind her of the nused car. Granted the boat wont cost as much as the car, but she doesnt know that YET! I'll start out at 3 times what I want to spend, and when I tell her it is a third of the cost, I get the All Clear. Works everytime.


----------



## S10ssguy (Jul 24, 2011)

Lol!!


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 24, 2011)

Compared to the drinking I don't do, the gambling I don't do, the smoking I don't do, the boat is cheap entertainment.

Jamie


----------



## azekologi (Jul 24, 2011)

TNtroller said:


> :lol:
> 
> 
> redbug said:
> ...



2x

After reading this I'm glad to find out that most of us are in the same boat. :wink:


----------



## Hanr3 (Jul 24, 2011)

My wife announced to me that she wants a Kindal Notebook, or one of those things. Cost $120. 

My response, not until I get my St. Croix rod that I have been wanting for the past year. 

Deal!!!!


Gotta know how to work the system baby. :mrgreen:


----------



## redbug (Jul 25, 2011)

this was a christmas gift from my wife

nuff said


----------



## Jim (Jul 25, 2011)

my hero! :LOL2:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 25, 2011)

redbug said:


> this was a christmas gift from my wife
> 
> nuff said





She must really want you out of the house lol

Some guys have all the luck...
=D>


----------



## Hanr3 (Jul 25, 2011)

redbug said:


> this was a christmas gift from my wife
> 
> nuff said




Sure it was, does she know that? :mrgreen: 


Friend of #2 son announced to his fiance that she will get a ring after he gets a Harley. Next time I saw him I said do you realize she is expecting a ring of equal value to the Harley. He looks at me with blank dumb look, like he never thought of that, and said. NOooo, really? I smiled and said yep. If you give her anything less in value it means you don't value her love as much as your bike. #-o


----------



## wasilvers (Jul 25, 2011)

Hanr3 rocks. 

I took my wife to Bass Pro and we looked at the boats. At minimum entry price of $12k, $15-18k for what I wanted, she didn't really say much when I spent $800 (about the tax on a new one) for a fixer upper. I figure with electronics (sold a gun to buy), new troller, replacement engine, repairs and such, I spent about $1,800 net. So for about 10% of the price of a new one, I made what I wanted and it already has 'character'. 

She doesn't like that I go fishing, but when I take a kid along, she never complains. And those kids are getting to be good little fishermen... the oldest outfished me one day!
She doesn't like that I used to buy $50 worth of lures every 2/3 weeks, but now that I'm learning crappie fishing, that has gone down to $20 or so every few weeks. I tell her I need to buy more because the kids lost the expensive ones


----------



## azekologi (Jul 26, 2011)

wasilvers said:


> ...lures...I tell her I need to buy more because the kids lost the expensive ones



:idea: I am SO using that one next time I stock up! =D>


----------



## Hanr3 (Jul 26, 2011)

azekologi said:


> wasilvers said:
> 
> 
> > ...lures...I tell her I need to buy more because the kids lost the expensive ones
> ...




Cafefull with it, kids will provide a complete fishing report, right down to the number of lures lost. The only thing they dont know is the value of the lures, unless you let it "slip". She who is will put two and two together, and if the numbers don't add up, it sure won't be the kids who get into trouble. :mrgreen:


----------



## BOB350RX (Jul 26, 2011)

MY SOON TO BE GETS HER KITCHEN FIRST THEN I GET EITHER A NEW BOAT OR A PROJECT CAR, BUT ITS NOT FAIR CAUSE I DONT ENJOY COOKING BUT SHE WILL ENJOY THE BOAT,AND OR A CAR, MAYBE I CAN SLIP BOTH BY HER??? POSSIBLE [-o<


----------



## azekologi (Jul 26, 2011)

BOB350RX said:


> MY SOON TO BE GETS HER KITCHEN FIRST THEN I GET EITHER A NEW BOAT OR A PROJECT CAR, BUT ITS NOT FAIR CAUSE I DONT ENJOY COOKING BUT SHE WILL ENJOY THE BOAT,AND OR A CAR, MAYBE I CAN SLIP BOTH BY HER??? POSSIBLE [-o<



But you'll enjoy the food she has coming out of the new kitchen, right? :wink:


----------



## MrSimon (Jul 27, 2011)

I like to buy fixer-uppers and flip them for profit. Its a lot of fun searching out good deals, cleaning them up, using them a bit, then selling for a profit.

It does take a lot of time and the driveway is always cluttered (currently have two canoes, a 1542, and my Jeep sitting in the driveway).

The wife complains from time to time, but I try to keep things cleaned up ... balance my time with her and the boats ... and always - ALWAYS - give her a cut of the profits. Handing the wife a couple hundred in cash every few months goes a LONG way :lol: :lol:


----------



## BOB350RX (Jul 27, 2011)

azekologi said:


> BOB350RX said:
> 
> 
> > MY SOON TO BE GETS HER KITCHEN FIRST THEN I GET EITHER A NEW BOAT OR A PROJECT CAR, BUT ITS NOT FAIR CAUSE I DONT ENJOY COOKING BUT SHE WILL ENJOY THE BOAT,AND OR A CAR, MAYBE I CAN SLIP BOTH BY HER??? POSSIBLE [-o<
> ...


WHOS SIDE YOU ON???????? :LOL2:


----------



## Hanr3 (Jul 27, 2011)

BOB350RX said:


> azekologi said:
> 
> 
> > BOB350RX said:
> ...




=D> :mrgreen:


----------



## Hanr3 (Jul 27, 2011)

MrSimon said:


> I like to buy fixer-uppers and flip them for profit. Its a lot of fun searching out good deals, cleaning them up, using them a bit, then selling for a profit.
> 
> It does take a lot of time and the driveway is always cluttered (currently have two canoes, a 1542, and my Jeep sitting in the driveway).
> 
> The wife complains from time to time, but I try to keep things cleaned up ... balance my time with her and the boats ... and always - ALWAYS - give her a cut of the profits. Handing the wife a couple hundred in cash every few months goes a LONG way :lol: :lol:



Your MY hero!


----------



## azekologi (Jul 27, 2011)

Touche' =D>


----------

